# Weaving- Dish towel



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the first of 25 dish towels, 100% linen, woven 24 epi.

27 in wide, 36 in long. I plan to vary the insert pattern on several, and will do all over pattern on others. I will be using the Rose path pattern as there are several patterns on same threading and tie up. Thks for looking.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow very pretty and my kitchen colors to. lol Are you going to be gift giving?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That's a long warp if you are weaving 25! They will be wonderful. I can just feel the crisp fabric looking..!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually i was quite surprised, it came out pretty soft for a first .wash. yes it is a long warp, I have a sectional backbeam.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. Just curious as to why you are making so many?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Really beautiful work.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very pretty. I have a RH 20" and have made 4 sets of towls using different brands of 8/2 cotton. (Not mercerized.) I have learned that some cotton is better than others. Is Linen more absorbent than cotton? Is it harder or easier to weave with linen on a RH? I hate to go to all the work and expense to find the end result just moves water around. Organic cotton seemed to be the worst of what I purchased so far. 
I'd love to hear what others think.
Thank you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lsay3 said:


> Very pretty. I have a RH 20" and have made 4 sets of towls using different brands of 8/2 cotton. (Not mercerized.) I have learned that some cotton is better than others. Is Linen more absorbent than cotton? Is it harder or easier to weave with linen on a RH? I hate to go to all the work and expense to find the end result just moves water around. Organic cotton seemed to be the worst of what I purchased so far.
> I'd love to hear what others think.
> Thank you.


I've used mercerized and unmercerized. Un,ercerized seems more absorbent to me. Haven't made any with linen.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very nice. Just curious as to why you are making so many?


Me too.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Linen is wonderful for towels You can use a linen/cotton mix to knitpicks has a cotlin that is great not expensive if you would like to try it. The best is plain Jane cotton.
Some of the towels I made
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442766-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426296-1.html


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try some hemp the more you wet it the softer it gets.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Linen is wonderful for towels You can use a linen/cotton mix to knitpicks has a cotlin that is great not expensive if you would like to try it. The best is plain Jane cotton.
> Some of the towels I made
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442766-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-426296-1.html


I love you Plain Jane ones!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love all this weaving. I wish I could find the right loom for me. I don't want anything big, not floor size.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I love all this weaving. I wish I could find the right loom for me. I don't want anything big, not floor size.


I have a 20 inch Ashford knitter's loom. It can sit on a table or the stand that I bought. If I had to do it again, I probably wouldn't get the knitter's loom - it folds so it can be packed in a bag (purchased separately) with the project on it. I have only taken it along once & wouldn't pack it up just to tidy the room (what is a tidy room anyway????). Besides, company might find it interesting. Anyway, I would get one that doesn't fold because sometimes the knobs that keep it in the right position get loose & I have to retighten them to keep the loom in the right position. A 10 inch Cricket loom can be used to weave scarves, a 15 inch for placemats & dish towels (or anything narrower), my 20 inch loom can be used for shawls. There are times I wish I had something wider...sometimes I wish I had a fancier floor loom..... but this is what I have & what I'm going to keep.

When I had my 15 inch Cricket loom, I would prop it on a wooden tray table & watch tv while I was weaving.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

VERY NICE. Somehow, I just couldn't make a dishtowel. With all of the time and effort that goes into make one....and then to have it where it can be stained??? Even if it is just a decorative item, there will be that "someone" who will use it to wipe their hands (happened with my decorative bathroom towels just two weeks ago). But then I feel that way about elaborate food decoration and recipes. All that work to have them eaten and gone in two minutes.

ON the other hand, I just love towel toppers to knit/crochet.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very lovely. You do have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have a 20 inch Ashford knitter's loom. It can sit on a table or the stand that I bought. If I had to do it again, I probably wouldn't get the knitter's loom - it folds so it can be packed in a bag (purchased separately) with the project on it. I have only taken it along once & wouldn't pack it up just to tidy the room (what is a tidy room anyway????). Besides, company might find it interesting. Anyway, I would get one that doesn't fold because sometimes the knobs that keep it in the right position get loose & I have to retighten them to keep the loom in the right position. A 10 inch Cricket loom can be used to weave scarves, a 15 inch for placemats & dish towels (or anything narrower), my 20 inch loom can be used for shawls. There are times I wish I had something wider...sometimes I wish I had a fancier floor loom..... but this is what I have & what I'm going to keep.
> 
> When I had my 15 inch Cricket loom, I would prop it on a wooden tray table & watch tv while I was weaving.


Thank you for all the recommendations. I really believe a loom is in my near future!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Kromski 32 inch it folds up and has a stand very cool loom.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice job on your dishtowel. I hope you will post some of the variations that you make.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow - you have a lot of towels planned! Towels are on my to do list.



Goodshepfarm said:


> ...I wish I could find the right loom for me. I don't want anything big, not floor size.


I love my 20" Ashford Knitters Loom (AKL). I have folded it and taken it along several times. I do prefer to use it on the stand, rather than propped on a table edge.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Reba1 said:


> Wow - you have a lot of towels planned! Towels are on my to do list.
> 
> I love my 20" Ashford Knitters Loom (AKL). I have folded it and taken it along several times. I do prefer to use it on the stand, rather than propped on a table edge.


Thank you Reba, I'm going to look into that one. I just want to make scarfs with my handspun yarn.


----------

